# Review of 2011 Artec Gabe Taylor !!!



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice review, good to get some artecs on here, not many =(

let us know how the durability is down the line when you put some real time on it!


----------



## Bones308 (Jan 29, 2011)

twin89 said:


> nice review, good to get some artecs on here, not many =(
> 
> let us know how the durability is down the line when you put some real time on it!



Thank you! I will definately try and let everybody know how it holds up in time. Yah you are right not too many of them on here, but I just couldnt resist this board for the money and I am so glad I bought it. 

Although, if I had to find one thing I dont like about it, it would be that it only has 10mm of setback, which I would like it to have a little more because I tend to like more nose than tail but Its not bad at all and I can definately live with it.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I purchased this as my first board.. But i love mine

Its Setup with Flow M9's


----------



## Bones308 (Jan 29, 2011)

D1CKER1 said:


> I purchased this as my first board.. But i love mine
> 
> Its Setup with Flow M9's


Nice to hear that! I would definately say that this would also be a very good first board to buy. It is forgiving, but when you are ready to step your game up, it can rip it as hard as you can dish it out. 

I am glad you are as happy with this board as I am!


----------

